

Persona: You can tell a lot about someone by what they have in their pockets - imcqueen
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jasontravis/sets/72157603258446753/detail/

======
gldalmaso
Not quite what they have in their _pockets_ but on their person.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Indeed. Not everyone has pockets, at least not consistently.

